# The Sorrows of Young Werther



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Many composers wrote music inspired by great poets and writers, including Goethe (Liszt's Faust Symphony for expample). I wonder if there is any classical music inspired by his great work: "The Sorrows of Young Werther"?


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if there is any classical music inspired by his great work: "The Sorrows of Young Werther"?

Massenet wrote a pretty good opera 'Werther' certainly inspired by the Goethe (though 
offhand I can't recall if plot is exactly the same). Brahms 3d Paino Quartet is subtitled
'Werther'-- a reference I think the composer made. It is rather somber, esp. towards the
end-- Brahms in a letter I think said it was like shooting yourself in the head or
something like that . But compared to Faust, there is certainly less music 'attached'
to Werther it seems.

Ed


----------

